# w6 steering issues



## artc (Dec 20, 2004)

ok tried to post a pic on this site..... guess i've got something to learn. but this link has the pic's. http://www.farmallcub.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6459


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here you go artc, you insert the text shown above the pictures and add a < to the beginning and a > to the end. I left them off the text to keep the pictures from double posting. Sorry though I can't help with your tractor steering problem. 

img src="http://www.qvea.org/news/owb/uploads/userpics/artchester/steering3.jpg"

<img src="http://www.qvea.org/news/owb/uploads/userpics/artchester/steering3.jpg">



img src="http://www.qvea.org/news/owb/uploads/userpics/artchester/steering2.jpg"

<img src="http://www.qvea.org/news/owb/uploads/userpics/artchester/steering2.jpg">


Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Will see if I can post your picture

<img src =http://www.qvea.org/news/owb/uploads/userpics/artchester/steering3.jpg>


<img src =http://www.qvea.org/news/owb/uploads/userpics/artchester/steering2.jpg>

caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

:furious: 
We think alike caseman.

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I do beleive the drang link is bent. I couldn't find any pictures of my W-6 showing the link. Will try to post picture out of parts manual

<img src =http://photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/?action=view&current=100-0019_IMG.jpg>


Not been having to much luck posting latley.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/100-0020_IMG.jpg>

caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Art, the draglink definetly looks bent, it should run fairly straight from the pitman arm to the steering knuckle arm.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I was in the process of trying to post the other picture but my computot burpted and kicked me out. LOL Will try it again

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/100-0019_IMG.jpg>


----------



## artc (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks, guys with your comments, a look at Guy Fay's letter series book, and a couple of pic's from a guy in Saskachaun, Canada (sp), the drag link looks to be bent probably 3 inches in the verticle plane, and where the tie rod attaches is bent up about 3/4 inch. 
combining those two corrections should put everything back where they belong. thanks, Art


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Good to hear your on the right track!! Post some pics of the finished product too, eh!


----------



## artc (Dec 20, 2004)

I put the torch to it last night in the vise. made the drag link much straighter in the center where it had a non-factory look to it. put it on, much better, but had to straighten it in the other direction to keep it from hitting the brake spring mechanism. 
put it on again, perfect, nice. no need to bend the pittman arm because as it sits, the tie rod is centered through it's travel. 

thanks


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:clap: Good news Art!! Keep us posted on your progress!:thumbsup:


----------

